# New Bright Holiday Express



## renejuan (Dec 12, 2010)

My father in law have the following train http://www.newbright.com/products/holiday-express-animated-electric-train-set/ and the AC transformer stopped working. I am looking for an alternative to this transformer. I don't know much about trains but a local model train store told me that New Bright have a special transformer. That does not sound right. Also I am looking to operate the Holiday Express locomotive. Would I still need an 80 watts transformer. Hopefully there is an alternative that is not too expensive. Thanks everyone.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Your hobby shop was correct in telling you that it needs a different transformer than most trains. It has a power supply and a special controller that runs the train. If the power supply has failed, then you'll need to look at the specifications printed on the label. If the controller box has failed, then you'll likely have to look for a used unit on Ebay. I'm not sure how commonly available they are.


----------



## renejuan (Dec 12, 2010)

So I am a little confused. I understand this set have a special controller but what is special about the transformer? The transformer specs on the back says Input 120 V AC / Output 10V AC 3200 mA. Does it needs to be exactly 10 V AC or 12 V AC will work?


----------

